# barbour county al. lease



## Al.hunter (Jul 11, 2006)

We need 4 members on 1400 acres in two properties.    1000 acres and 400 acres.  For a total of 8 members.  Call  or pm for details.  B.J. @ 352-255-8367.


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 11, 2006)

price on dues? location in barbour co? how long have ya'll had the lease?


----------



## Al.hunter (Jul 13, 2006)

The property is about 5 miles north west of Eufaula on hwy 82.  The 1000 acres is all mix pine hardwood with big creek bottoms and high ridges.  The 400 acres is thinned 25 year old planted pines that have alot of think under growth.  There are big bucks here, my last 3 years of hunting can atest to that.  call for more info.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Price?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Al.hunter (Jul 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you give us a Price???????


----------



## Al.hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

It's $2000 per member.  Looks like we will have to have 9 members.  This is the second year on the 1000 ac. and the sixth year on the 400 ac.  My dad and I have hunted these two properties in one way or another since 1980, with the exception of 3 years when we hunt south of town.  Call for more details.

B.J.
352-255-8367


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought I'd mention, just in case...that Barbour County,AL, is across the river from Quitman County, GA.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 14, 2006)

Still need memebers!!!!!!!!!  I know some of you Georgia boys would like to hunt till the end of Jan.  It's only 3 hours from Atlanta to Eufaula.


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

ttt


----------

